# Groovy, spinning dance light for the clowns



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

I came home to a package from China, purchased through Amazon. I have to say I am too excited about this risky purchase (it had mixed reviews). I screwed it in in the workshop entrance to my clown haunt... very bright with a sense of spinning since the room is smallish. I then tried it in my mess of a garage with a few of my evil clown props up and... oh baby. Until I figure out a way to embed the whole 3 second video here, please give a quick click to my blog to view it. Seriously... 3 seconds. But you will get the idea. If you are doing anything with evil clowns, your haunt needs this. Bonus, maybe $15 total (I bought 2) after shipping from China and arriving before the other stuff being sent domestically.

http://thekerbeyhouse.blogspot.com/

Trust me on this one. Click it!


----------



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

link took me to your site... but no vid of the light you speak of.... hit me with an ebay link or website link to purchase.... thx ec


----------



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

Odd... The vid box (a bit of a blurred screen cap that you click on) shows at the top of my blog on my PC.

Here is the purchase link: Amazon.com: Generic RGB Crystal Ball Effect Light E27 LED Rotating Stage Lighting For Disco DJ Party: Musical [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51fdEAIXpxL

Bonus: I bought two seemingly slightly dissimilar bulbs from two Chinese companies at the same time. Well, both are the same and were sent together from the same shipper. And yet they were slightly differently priced. Of course... today they are cheaper. The link is for the cheapest one. Sneaky Chinesians.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Psychedelic!:jol:


----------



## facatdj (Sep 26, 2013)

looks cool man


----------

